# Pack Goats for sale nera Altoona, PA!



## PG108 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have 2 pure bred alpines. A male (Spark) not horned wether, 4 yo, trained as packgoat. He has its own saddle too ($250 w/ saddle - w/ mountain straps). Shero, his mother, not horned as well, is 7 yo and goes wherever he goes ($100). She is registered, but he is not. They are both very healthy, gentle and friendly. The perfect packgoats. Also huge ones. He must be 250lbs and she may be 220. 
I am not able lately to use them, so they are idle and unhappy has they love to hike.
I live in PA, near Altoona.


----------



## bill1683 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Altoona pack goats*

Are these goats still available?


----------

